# Router Jig for diy



## John C (Sep 24, 2004)

Years ago when I was still in high school I had gotten a router crafter from Sears. I was wondering if there was still some type of similar jig that could be used with my router; or if there was some plans for building a carrier for a router over a lathe not only to cut slots but also to do some of the spiral cuts etc.
Thanks,
John C


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi John,

A number of us have bought the router crafter over ebay. There are also other makes and models of these types of jigs available.

I believe BJ has a type that is being made currently that can be purchased as well.

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Here's some links. I think I still have some PDF files how to make one for the lathe but most are just a bit lame,,  if you ask I will dig them out and post them,,,  if it's worth doing it's worth doing it right 

http://www.routerforums.com/74141-post34.html
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/8193-beadlock-pro-joinery.html
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/8193-beadlock-pro-joinery-4.html

======


John C said:


> Years ago when I was still in high school I had gotten a router crafter from Sears. I was wondering if there was still some type of similar jig that could be used with my router; or if there was some plans for building a carrier for a router over a lathe not only to cut slots but also to do some of the spiral cuts etc.
> Thanks,
> John C


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

I went to that post Bobj3 just posted and looked at the first url referenced... The first picture of the spiral maker I pulled up slapped me in the face.... it has been a very dry year here in Central Texas... and two trees near the house just died. A Sweetgum and a Pine.... the idea of sticking a ' rough' limb or trunk into the machine and coming out with a spiral post.... amazing... 
Warm up my 036A Stihl. It is finally cool enough weather for timber cutting ! LOL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI GMB

It's one of the FUN tools to use in the shop I will say use DRY lumber the one you see in the snapshots was about 2 days old from a tree (ASPEN) to a lamp stand...my son took it home and did all the sanding after about 30 days, the fuzz from the turning takes a bit to dry out..

=======



GBM said:


> I went to that post Bobj3 just posted and looked at the first url referenced... The first picture of the spiral maker I pulled up slapped me in the face.... it has been a very dry year here in Central Texas... and two trees near the house just died. A Sweetgum and a Pine.... the idea of sticking a ' rough' limb or trunk into the machine and coming out with a spiral post.... amazing...
> Warm up my 036A Stihl. It is finally cool enough weather for timber cutting ! LOL


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

LOL, Well , the tree died from dryness... I am hoping it won't require further seasoning as I have no place to do that... attacking green wood then restricting the moisture movement is about all I can hope for... I usually use mesquite heart wood which does not require any seasoning... too stubborn to warp... 
GBM


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I ran across a similar tool to the Craftsman Router Crafter that all of you might be interested in. Do a Google search for "Pioneer Router Lathe". It seems to do everything the router crafter was designed to do and is very similar in design, but available new. I can't post links yet. 

CharleyL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI CharleyL

It's a great tool,,if you do a search on the forum you will see one come up 
Also in my Gallery 

======




CharleyL said:


> I ran across a similar tool to the Craftsman Router Crafter that all of you might be interested in. Do a Google search for "Pioneer Router Lathe". It seems to do everything the router crafter was designed to do and is very similar in design, but available new. I can't post links yet.
> 
> CharleyL


----------



## WoodBrewer (Mar 4, 2009)

by all means if you search you can make one


----------

